

Ask HN: Any good links to how operating systems work? - FreeRadical

I'll looking to understand more about how operating systems work. Does anyone know of a good text available online for a beginner that isn't afraid to throw me into the detail.
Thanks
======
Travis
Tanenbaum's OS book is superb. One of the few undergrad CS books I've kept
(most of the rest were on the math side of things; while I think that's cool,
it's not so much for me to keep...)

------
asciilifeform
I know of no book in print today about how operating systems work. Sadly,
there are only books about how Unix (and sometimes VMS, in its NT incarnation)
works.

The fact that the two subjects are seen as one and the same is why systems
innovation is all but dead:

[http://www.eng.uwaterloo.ca/~ejones/writing/systemsresearch....](http://www.eng.uwaterloo.ca/~ejones/writing/systemsresearch.html)

------
yan
"Understanding the Linux Kernel" from o'reilly goes into a surprising amount
of detail not only from the OS's point of view, but also the architecture it's
running on and the memory management unit. It's approachable and is not light
on detail.

edit: email me if you have any specific questions.

------
samstokes
Gustavo Duarte's blog posts are excellent. Clear, readable and detailed
explanations of things like what actually happens when booting up and how
memory management works. He links to relevant parts of the Linux source code
for added context, but also covers how other OSes differ from Linux, and
covers how OS design and CPU architecture work together.

<http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/>

<http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/kernel-boot-process>

[http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/how-the-kernel-
manages-...](http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/how-the-kernel-manages-your-
memory)

~~~
__Joker
Checked some the blog posts, and they are good. Are the blog moved to some
other place. There is no activity from feb09.

------
dedalus
<http://williamstallings.com/Extras/OS-Notes/notes.html> is a cool notes for
learning OS

------
codepoet
<http://osdev.org>

